# Uh Oh ....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems that in all of the hoopla over this past weekend's NFL Divisional Play-offs, the very REAL accomplishments of one of our own were somehow overlooked !

*CONGRATULATIONS to Fire44 / Gary / our very own Poster Boy 
for reaching 2000+ posts!!!!*

(and, here, I thought you were all smoke)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like we have a cover for our 2008 'Boys of Outbackers.com' calendar.
YIKES!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Gary Way to Go







I enjoy your knowledge and humor!

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Seems that in all of the hoopla over this past weekend's NFL Divisional Play-offs, the very REAL accomplishments of one of our own were somehow overlooked !
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS to Fire44 / Gary / our very own Poster Boy
> for reaching 2000+ posts!!!!*
> ...


This pic is Gary watching over my training for the Outbackers Drinking Team................. He is a really good coach!!!!!

Congrats Gaaarrryyy!!!!

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

All right, now wait just a minute!







I'll be hitting 2000 soon and I don't want to see any pictures of me on this board!







Got that Judi?









Congrats by the way. Love the picture Gary. Was that in front of the sign truck? You should have had them flash your name on the sign.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on reach the big 2000
















That was Gary at our last rally









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Congrats by the way. Love the picture Gary. Was that in front of the sign truck? You should have had them flash your name on the sign.


Yes, he was in front of the sign truck (and, in fact, YOU are standing on the next table over







) The sign did flash his name... his "call name" anyway. It read "*Eat, Drink, & Be Merry*"

YUP, that's "our Gary"!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats Gary on hitting the milestone. Thanks for all of your help over the months especially with GM related questions.

By the way, love the picture.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to thank all the little people that made this pos.....

Oh that's for the other award I will be getting!!!!

Thank you everyone!!!

As for the Outbackers Drinking team.....the season starts in about 10 weeks....lets get in shape!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Gary from one of the little people.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What some people won't do to shamelessly up their post count!

Nice Picture Judi

Congrats on hitting 2000 Gary.

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go 2000, what do you mean starts in 10 weeks, you should be practicing all winter for the spring season. this way your never out of shape for the drinking team


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on 2000 Posts! 

Way to go Gary!








Keep up the great work...

Doug, When is the calendar coming out? Will it be available in the store??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on 2000.

And many more posts to come.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> What some people won't do to shamelessly up their post count!


Ain't that the truth!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> What some people won't do to shamelessly up their post count!


Ain't that the truth!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Hey! This was a legitimate, congratulatory post to Mister G, Poster Boy Extraordinaire !!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Gary!!!









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Way to go Gary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, if one were to simply tag on a

"YEAH, x2"

to John's post...well, then _THAT _ might be considered post padding. But, teally, who would do that?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Way to go Gary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2..............


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Way to go Gary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2..............








[/quote]

Yeah times.....oh I don't know.......Way to go Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah.....X3


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I would like to thank all the little people that made this pos.....
> 
> Oh that's for the other award I will be getting!!!!
> 
> ...


 DOWN! One beer..Thank you sir! May I have another! DOWN! Two beers..Thank you sir! May I have another! DOWN!! Three Beers.... Thank you sir! May I have another! DOWN!!... COME ON KB FEEL THE BURN!!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

WTG!!!!

X......82??

I lost count...









Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> DOWN! One beer..Thank you sir! May I have another! DOWN! Two beers..Thank you sir! May I have another! DOWN!! Three Beers.... Thank you sir! May I have another! DOWN!!... COME ON KB FEEL THE BURN!!!!


You're playing with trouble now, Eric. KB says she'll see those 3 and raise ya' 3...as long as Tim (Highlander) provides Oysters for each round.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Carey


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course Gary is more than just a pretty face. He is a darned good wine cooler go getter too. I'll take Peach, thank you !!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats fire44 on hitting the 2000Mark
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> WTG!!!!
> 
> X......82??
> 
> ...


82 is a new one...but what the heck x83!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go Gary, I always enjoy your posts and talking with you on live chat. Keep them coming.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats again!!! x2


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the 2K.








Also, didn't want to say anything but it looks like someone parked a ford behind you in the picture....Thought you may want to know







Think they were trying to make it look good by having you pose with it?


----------

